# Diagrama de radio



## Toninho22 (Feb 23, 2007)

Resulta que me pidieron en la universidad investigar sobre una radio, es decir armarla y explicar su diagrama y funcionamiento respectivo.

bien.. le compre la radio a un amigo ''electrónico'' pero este compadre no sabe como armarme el diagrama disque el es mas practico y poco teórico.. la verdad estoy en un dilema como descifrar el diagrama de la susodicha radio.. y lo peor es que no tiene marca ni nada como para poder indagar en la internet.. lo único que encontré en la placa de la radio es un numerito.. 8930 y mas abajito 25FN183F.. me imagino es el codigo de la placa que se usa para elaborar en ella la radio. pero no encuentro mas información acerca de ella. 

Les adjunto las fotos que le tomé a la radio para ver si alguien me ayuda con la elaboración del diagrama de la radio.. debo suponer que el diagrama se refiere a los circuitos.. etc.. Gracias.


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 24, 2007)

En el supuesto que tuvieras el circuito de la radio, no se lo que te ayudaría sin conocimientos de electrónica, es como si yo pido a la NASA, los planos de un cohete.

Suerte


----------



## chaky2007 (Mar 9, 2007)

hola toninho, fíjate, cada cosa dice el valor y lo que es. es mas fácil de lo que crees

suerte


----------



## eltransistor (Mar 9, 2007)

Sí quieres investigar de radio primero investiga sobre sus componentes y sus etapas.


----------

